# Scanner in Calvert



## frequentflier

is back up. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## FireBrand

Out of Order ?


----------



## frequentflier

FireBrand said:


> Out of Order ?



Fixed. Sorry about that!


----------



## FireBrand

...


----------



## frequentflier

FireBrand said:


> ...



Pet adoptions this Saturday with lots of kitties looking for homes


----------



## johnjrval424

I can't seem to connect to the Calvert scanner using any of the software links provided nor does it play through the HTML link.  What am I doing wrong?  Using Chrome as a browser.


----------



## RPMDAD

neither can i using firefox


----------



## Doctorwizz

Scanner has been offline since last week @frequentflier. Your inbox is full.


----------



## Doctorwizz

Still offline so I had to dig out my AOR 2700 scanner and put in the new correct 800mhz frequencies. This scanner used to get cellphones in that band back in the 90's. Still works great!


----------



## Doctorwizz

Scanner is back online. Thanks FF!


----------



## Doctorwizz

Down again since yesterday


----------



## FireBrand

oh no, scanner is down tonight


----------



## frequentflier

FireBrand said:


> oh no, scanner is down tonight



Should be back up


----------



## FireBrand

.......


----------



## frequentflier

FireBrand said:


> .......



Hubby turned off electric to replace porch light fixtures...forgot to reboot.
Feel free to reboot me when needed.
 back!


----------



## littlelady

frequentflier said:


> Hubby turned off electric to replace porch light fixtures...forgot to reboot.
> Feel free to reboot me when needed.
> back!



It is impressive that you and dgates are so involved in somd counties that you sponsor the scanner. Home maintenance is a pain in the butt.  We moved to a flipped house that has some issues. If I use the microwave with too many lights on, it trips the circuit.   Makes me wonder about inspection, and all.  Anyway, thank you for what you do as far as the connection on this forum; even though it doesn't affect us anymore.  

I really miss Calvert County, but life is change, and it goes on.

Maybe I will get to meet you irl some day!  Take care. Robin


----------



## Doctorwizz

Scanner offline again. Was working this morning.


----------



## frequentflier

Sorry about that. Should be back up now.


----------



## Doctorwizz

TY! Yes it is up. Using it now.


----------



## FireBrand

rut roh reorge


----------

